# The great digit ratio poll!



## Mime454 (Jan 13, 2013)

Which finger is longer for you, your index finger, or your ring finger? According to several studies, it can say a lot about who you are and what you're good at.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digit_ratio

Edit: I meant to make this a public poll, so please share your results if you aren't opposed to it!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is extremely interesting Mime


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 13, 2013)

My middle fingers longest, want to see?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 13, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> My middle fingers longest, want to see?


Mine too! I bet mine's longer. Let's have a contest. :lol:


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bug Trader, that made me giggle. :clown:


----------



## agent A (Jan 13, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Mine too! I bet mine's longer. Let's have a contest. :lol:


At least something of yours is long :tt2: 

My index and ring fingers r abt the same size but my ring is just very slightly bigger

The part of the poll that tripped me up was the male or female part :huh: cause im not sure which i am :lol:


----------



## aNisip (Jan 13, 2013)

My middle is longest as well.....

EDIT:...and despite this information I would vote the wrong option -.-


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 13, 2013)

What if they are nearly the same length? I don't see a huge difference in the lengths of those fingers. I had to really move my hand around to figure which was longest.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 13, 2013)

agent A said:


> At least something of yours is long :tt2:


Unlike my patience which is getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 13, 2013)

My middle finger is longest, long enough in fact to palm a basketball among other things, one of which Michael already pointed out, Haha...

Taps his middle finger on the table repeatedly and asks "can you hear that?" "here let me turn it up for ya" :lol:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 13, 2013)

For stupid french speakers, witch finger is the ring finger ? The finger with the wedding ring ? XD


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mëluzynn said:


> For stupid french speakers, witch finger is the ring finger ? The finger with the wedding ring ? XD


Yes. 4th finger if you include the thumb.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mëluzynn said:


> For stupid french speakers, witch finger is the ring finger ? The finger with the wedding ring ? XD


The finger that is weak and long and right beside the smallest finger. My ring finger is about a cm longer than the pointing finger but my sister has it different.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 13, 2013)

happy1892 said:


> The finger that is weak and long and right beside the smallest finger. My ring finger is about a cm longer than the pointing finger but my sister has it different.


Yours is normal for a man. Hers is normal for a female.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 13, 2013)

My index finger is longer than my ring finger unless it is partially up my nose.

people whose ring finger is longer than your index finger are mutants. It's true. I saw it on Bill Nye the Science Guy


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm mutated? My ring finger is nearly 3/4 of and inch longer than my index... :donatello: Don't even get me started on my monkey feet!  

You know what they say about big hands...they come with big monkey feet that can grab a pencil and write words on paper, or give the big toe thumbs up, yep those are some of my hidden talents. :clown:


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 13, 2013)

Two Big Toes up Nick!


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 13, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I'm mutated? My ring finger is nearly 3/4 of and inch longer than my index... :donatello: Don't even get me started on my monkey feet!
> 
> You know what they say about big hands...they come with big monkey feet that can grab a pencil and write words on paper, or give the big toe thumbs up, yep those are some of my hidden talents. :clown:


You're normal, Mvalenz is mutated. Sorry, Mike.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2013)

Read carefully, ring finger not index finger. My ring finger is quite a bit longer than my index finger.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2013)

you guys sure do have a finger complex, I would immediately seek help, could be years before they let any of you out!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 14, 2013)

My ring finger is longer then my index finger.

Are you saying that, that's normal for females? And that most males have longer index finger then ring finger?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 14, 2013)

How did you get onto this?


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 14, 2013)

Its supposed to mean something about your genetic makeup and tell you what physical or mental capabilities should be wired in. I tend to believe it to a point but there are always exceptions and the human species is always evolving.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Its supposed to mean something about your genetic makeup and tell you what physical or mental capabilities should be wired in. I tend to believe it to a point but there are always exceptions and the human species is always evolving.


The 2D:4D ratio might be slightly heritable, but it's mainly about the hormones you recieved in the womb. Identical twins can have different ratios, especially when one turns out to be gender nonconformist or homosexual and the other does not.



fleurdejoo said:


> My ring finger is longer then my index finger.
> 
> Are you saying that, that's normal for females? And that most males have longer index finger then ring finger?


That's the male typical ratio, but it's about averages, not absolutes. It really depends on how much longer it is. A ring finger shorter than index finger would mean that you recieved a lot of female typical hormones and fewer male typical ones. The statistically average female, according to the studies that I've read, would have an index finger slightly shorter than the ring finger. Those with higher ratios(longer index finger) are likely to be recognized as more feminine by their peers.

I think that it's interesting that so far all females in this thread have male typical ratios. Our sample size is incredibly small, but if the results continue to trend this was it might say something out the "type" of females who keep bugs as pets.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 14, 2013)

Oops, I selected the index finger longer than ring finger.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 14, 2013)

If I measure them to the crease there is not much of a difference.

Left: index; 72 or 73mm, ring; 74 or 75 mm. Right: index; 72 or 73mm, ring; 75 or 76mm.

When I look at my hand, the ring fingers appear to be noticably longer than the indexes, but only sit higher.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 15, 2013)

I messed up and cannot add my vote but my index finger is longer. What does that mean and say about me? Thanks.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sticky said:


> I messed up and cannot add my vote but my index finger is longer. What does that mean and say about me? Thanks.


Exposed to female-typical levels of androgens in the womb.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 20, 2013)

Here you go.


----------

